# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  [News] Máy Cắt CNC Mini 2 Ray Giá Rẻ EMC-1600pro

## Máy cắt CNC

Máy Cắt CNC Mini 2 Ray Giá Rẻ EMC-1600pro có gì đặc biệt.
Cùng xem qua video.



Tìm hiểu thông tin chi tiết máy tại: Máy cnc mini
website: https://hancatemc.com

----------

